# Ninja Restaurant!



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/26/dining/26rest.html?8hpib



> CONFUSING the point of a restaurant with the mission of a "Saturday Night Live" skit, Ninja New York deposits you in a kooky, dreary subterranean labyrinth that seems better suited to coal mining than to supping. You are greeted there by servers in black costumes who ceaselessly bow, regularly yelp and ever so occasionally tumble, and you are asked to choose between two routes to your table.
> Skip to next paragraph         Enlarge This Image
> 
> 
> ...



Unrelated (but also seen on E-Budo):
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ff1100/fv01077.htm


----------

